# National Trust (UK, Scotland) vs. British Heritage Pass



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I am currently investigating for our summer tour to Scotland how we can best get along with entry and parking fees at certain attractions we want to visit. I have already ruled out the Great British Heritage Pass, as for Scotland the list of properties where it is valid is almost identical to the National Trust for Scotland properties and it is much more expensive than the NTS's Discovery Ticket.

So the choice is between NTS Discovery Ticket and a _Family Membership._

I know already that one disadvantage of the Discovery Ticket is that it is max. for 14 consecutive days, so would not cover our whole vacation. I have also realized that National Trust (UK) and National Trust for Scotland are independent organizations, so my questions are:

1. Do all NT members have access to all NTS properties? And vice versa?
2. As members of the NTS have free access to the trust's car parks, is that also valid for Discovery Ticket holders?
3. Does the "free car park privilege" for NT members also apply to NTS car parks? And vice versa?
4. If you are a member of one of the trusts, do they allow you to _stay overnight_ on their car parks?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I have recently become a member of NT as I do a fair number of visits to Scotland I have been assured that there is a reciprocal arrangement between the two trusts


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello, Boff

Yes NT(england, wales, NI) cards are accepted for scottish NT properties, presumably parking as well. Not sure about the discovery pass; logic would suggest that it would cover all sites, but you never know with these organisations. As for parking overnight, check with the people locally. 

The opportunities for "informal" camping in Scotland are better than England, especially away from the main centres. I Don't know where you're heading, but we were in the inverness / speyside area in April (not in the motorhome), and spotted some good places up in the hills of speyside. We had a couple of days out to distlleries (!) - the Malt Whisky trail is excellent - and some (notably Glenfiddich and Glenlivet) do free tours with samples at the end; no obligation to buy! We also had a morning drive down the side of Loch Ness to Fort Augustus - all the parking places alongside lochness have signs saying no overnight parking, but I wouldn't want to stay there anyway - the road is narrow and the laybys are just pull-ins. There's a good camp site alongside the Loch near the southern end - superb position, it's had good reports on MHF. There's a nice site in Grantown on Spey (caravan club affiliated site), the town is nice & a good base for touring Speyside (and for fishing in the spey)- we were there a few years ago in the van.


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerhard

1. NT membership allows you to use all the NT attractions in England, Wales and Northern Ireland unless there is an additional charge which is clearly stated in the handbook. The NT has a reciprocal arrangement with the NTS which gives free admission to Scottish properties

2/3. NTS Car parks are free to NT members.

4. Staying overnight is not encouraged and the entrance/exit to many NT facilities are locked when the property closes. However, we have stayed in some after speaking to the attendants/managers on the basis that we do not need to use any facilities. But, I would plan your schedule on the basis that you cannot stay overnight. If you do get permission it is a bonus!

NT Family membership would seem to be the best value and you can of course use it for subsequent holidays throughout the next year.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk gives all the details

Have a smashing holiday

regards
Pat


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

and thanks for all the information so far. So obviously a family membership is the best option. 

Only remaining question (and please suppress any patriotic feelings when answering... :wink: :wink: :wink: ): NT or NTS membership?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if you're just doing Scotland, get a scottish one, but if stopping off in England on the way, possibly get the English subcription. Reason being the Scottish NT people are more likely to recognise the English cards than vice-versa (using the same principle as for English / Scottish bank notes :roll: )


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Gerhard

Unfortunately the NT and NTS have different prices for membership. The cheapest way with both is to use a direct debit which will probably require a UK bank account. NT family membership is currently £51 with direct debit whilst NTS is £60. I would email each organisation, explaining your circumstances and ask what their cheapest option is. 

regards
Pat


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again, 

that is really fast.  

I have already checked payment schemes: Direct Debit is no option for me as I don't have a UK bank account. So it is either 60 quid for NTS or 73 for NT. 

Besides the price difference: Is there any other difference? 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerhard

I have spoken to Ricky at NTS in Edinburgh who confirms the price as £60 which you can pay in cash at your first property. The Direct Debit price in Scotland is £45 as opposed to £73 and £51 respectively in England. So the answer is very clear, go Scotland where it seems bargains are to be had!

He confirmed parking is free at all NT/NTS sites except for a few which are either privately or council owned for which a small charge is made

I also asked about overnight camping and he said it is at the local managers discretion and depends upon numbers etc but he did say that there are a number of Caravan Club and CCC sites either at or close by to the NTS location such as Culzean Castle in Ayr, Glencoe and Inverwie Gardens.

The only other difference between NT/NTS that he was aware of is that you only receive a handbook for Scotland though you can purchase the NT one should you wish.

Again have a smashing holiday 

Regards
Pat


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

I joined NTS for the price difference and have had no problems in England where I mostly use it. Also you don't need to join in advance and sometimes if you join at the property they might have a special subscription rate offer to encourage people to join that day. That's what happened to me on Arran at Brodick castle.


----------

